# Florida west coast or keys ,



## geminidan (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking to get away Florida Keys, Islamorada, Key West ,Marco, Sanibel Captiva etc..Looking for 4 star property if possible not lots of kids .single male needs to chill  end of August or beginning Sept. tx Dan


----------



## swsc16 (Aug 20, 2013)

I sent you a PM, if you're still looking.


----------

